# المواضيع المتعلقة بدراسة الطيران و الكورسات الطيرانية



## م المصري (19 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

*ابغا جامعات او معاهد تمنح شهادة هندسة طيران في مجال الاكترونيات*​ 

*لمن يريد دراسه الطيران .... و جولة في كليات و معاهد تدريس الطيران*​ 

*ياريت الجواب ....*

*محتاج رايكم يا اخواني*​ 
*مرحبا .. أبحث عن..؟*​ 
*مدارس الطيران الشراعي والمظلي في الوطن العربي*

*Atita للحصول على الرخصه بدون طراز*​ 
*مستقبلي بين ايديكم*​ 
*حيران مرة*​ 
*أرجو الحصول على نسخة إلكترونيه جيده من كتاب "atita"*​ 
*هام جدا إلى دارسي الطيران في مصر*​ 
*اريد ان استفسر*​ 
*استفسار عن دراسة هندسة الطيران.*​ 
*احتاج الى النصيحة*​ 
*افضل الجامعات في تدريس الهندسة الطيران..؟*​ 
*استفسار عن جهة التدريب*​ 
*ماهي الجامعات التي تدرس الطيران في السعودية !؟؟**‏*​ 
*كيف ااخذ طراز من الخطوط الجوية السعودية؟*​ 
*سؤال لمراقبين وارجو الرد*​ 
*للحصول على رخصة الfaa*​ 
*انا مصرى اريد ان اخذ الويذاوت على حسابى في الامارات ؟*​ 
*سؤال خاص لاهل الاختصاص*​ 
*سؤال مهم ارجو الرد عليه ..*​ 

​


----------

